# Do you give names to your fish?



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

I only have my fish for three days and my wife is already giving them names.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha, I don't but my girlfriend has named about 5 of the 19, must be a woman thing :roll:


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

My girlfriend names "her" fish, like our betta, dwarf puffer, and bristlenose pleco, but I always end up taking care of them.

She hasn't named the cichlids, but that's probably because there are too many and she can't tell them apart.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

yes......names like...

Demasoni male version 7, Lwanda male version III


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

no.

i dont even have a real name for my dog  he's called spike but i use about 5 names to call him hehe. my favorite one is piggy  depends on my mood


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Defiantly a female thing. My Niece even names all her Koi in her pond lol.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't but my kids do. Its a bit of a curse in my house...As soon as the kids get attached to a certain fish and name it something tragic seems to happen to it...We are now on Zoomer 3 because tragedy hit 1 and 2...


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, I name mine... maybe it IS a girl thing! LOL. 35 out or 42 are named. waiting for some fry to get a bit larger so I can differentiate them more easily. I get so annoyed with my husband when I am describing a particular fish's behavior, and he looks at the wrong fish... really, guys... is it that difficult???  LOL


----------

